# Question on Mothersmilk and Morgans muse



## bjorncoetsee (4/11/14)

Ive order a 6mg of mothersmilk just because of the hype. 
Now I read that the taste gets very mute on cotton wick?
What would be the best setup?
I currently vape on a reo with atomic rda and 26g dual coil 0.5ohm cotton wick.

And thoughts on Just B Morgans muse liquid? 
Anyone tried this?

Another question, people talk about they taste, for instance, Strawberry on the inhale and creamy custard on the exhale.
But ive never been able to taste any flavor of any juice on any setup while inhaling, not mouth to lung and not lung hits, only on the exhale I taste flavors.
It seems normal to me, as u taste with ur nose, and ur tongue only taste sweet sour bitter and salt? When u close ur nose u taste nothing.
Am I the only one experiencing this?


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

a lot of the guys feels rayon works better with dessert type vapes. me included. i have tested as per a forum member's findings that the sweeter stuff performs better on rayon. give that a try and see if you have the same experience


----------



## bjorncoetsee (4/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> a lot of the guys feels rayon works better with dessert type vapes. me included. i have tested as per a forum member's findings that the sweeter stuff performs better on rayon. give that a try and see if you have the same experience


Rayon instantly makes me feel nauseous. Dont know why, tried it 2 times, a month appart, and same nauseous feeling


----------



## Andre (4/11/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Ive order a 6mg of mothersmilk just because of the hype.
> Now I read that the taste gets very mute on cotton wick?
> What would be the best setup?
> I currently vape on a reo with atomic rda and 26g dual coil 0.5ohm cotton wick.
> ...


Try to keep the vapour in your mouth a little bit and also exhale a little bit through your nose - see if that makes a difference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (4/11/14)

Andre said:


> Try to keep the vapour in your mouth a little bit and also exhale a little bit through your nose - see if that makes a difference.


I do exhale through my nose a lot, a can taste the flavour then, but im talking mainly on the inhale, I don't get it when people do a review of a juice, and say they get this or that notes on the inhale, and another note on the exhale, I only taste sweetness on the tip of my tongue on the inhale, no flavor at all, because nothing went through my nose yet on the inhale


----------



## Andre (4/11/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I do exhale through my nose a lot, a can taste the flavour then, but im talking mainly on the inhale, I don't get it when people do a review of a juice, and say they get this or that notes on the inhale, and another note on the exhale, I only taste sweetness on the tip of my tongue on the inhale, no flavor at all, because nothing went through my nose yet on the inhale


Then you fall in that 25% of ex-smokers whose taste buds are shot methinks.


----------



## bjorncoetsee (4/11/14)

Andre said:


> Then you fall in that 25% of ex-smokers whose taste buds are shot methinks.


Lol the thing is, I haven't really smoked before started vaping, only about 2 on occasions when I go out.


----------



## Paulie (4/11/14)

Share your build lets see what u using maby it's not giving u the right flavor output


----------



## bjorncoetsee (4/11/14)

I have tried everything, from twisted coils, dual coils, 28-24 gauge, but always micro coils. Macro coils doesnt give any flavor. The best flavor I get is 28gauge dual coils sub ohms.


----------



## Paulie (4/11/14)

Hmm strange maby share pics of ur build I mean.


----------



## bjorncoetsee (4/11/14)

Any thoughts on morgans muse? It sounds delicious


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I have tried everything, from twisted coils, dual coils, 28-24 gauge, but always micro coils. Macro coils doesnt give any flavor. The best flavor I get is 28gauge dual coils sub ohms.


What resistance are your coil builds


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

I've found that the sweeter stuff perform best for me between 0.5 and 0.8 with my sweet spot at about 0.6ohm


----------



## bjorncoetsee (4/11/14)

Most of my builds are 0.5 - 0.8. My current is 26g dual coils, 0.5


----------



## Paulie (4/11/14)

Try move those coils closer to the air holes so u can see them from the outside that will help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> Try move those coils closer to the air holes so u can see them from the outside that will help


Yes, I agree and maybe less wicking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/11/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Most of my builds are 0.5 - 0.8. My current is 26g dual coils, 0.5


Do yourself a favour and build a 0.8 ohm 2mm ID single coil as low on the deck as you can and as close to the airhole as you can. Try not to tuck your cotton under the coil you just need the tails touching the deck. Start with the smallest airhole and see how that works for you. Just please be careful not to short the coil on the deck or cap fit the topcap to make sure the coil won't touch it before firing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ESH (4/11/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Ive order a 6mg of mothersmilk just because of the hype.
> Now I read that the taste gets very mute on cotton wick?
> What would be the best setup?
> I currently vape on a reo with atomic rda and 26g dual coil 0.5ohm cotton wick.
> ...


On the Just B Morgans muse, I got my bottle today ,9mg nic, it certainly doesn't smell the way that it is described, and kinda vapes the same way... however after vaping for a while it seemed to mellow out and become quite pleasurable (me thinks maillard reaction http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maillard_reaction). 
Me thinks that the juice that I received needs to steep a bit longer, however it has potential.
Vaping on a Trident clone with a .5 ohm macro coil with cotton at between 7 and 18.5 watts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (5/11/14)

ESH said:


> On the Just B Morgans muse, I got my bottle today ,9mg nic, it certainly doesn't smell the way that it is described, and kinda vapes the same way... however after vaping for a while it seemed to mellow out and become quite pleasurable (me thinks maillard reaction http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maillard_reaction).
> Me thinks that the juice that I received needs to steep a bit longer, however it has potential.
> Vaping on a Trident clone with a .5 ohm macro coil with cotton at between 7 and 18.5 watts.


Okay I've received my morgans muse and mothersmilk. Mothersmilk is very mild, not sweet at all, only get a tiny bit of Strawberry cream, like very mellow nesquik, not what i expected,but okay. morgans muse isnt at all what its described as, it actually makes me nauseous,maybe its just me,but it tastes bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ESH (5/11/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Okay I've received my morgans muse and mothersmilk. Mothersmilk is very mild, not sweet at all, only get a tiny bit of Strawberry cream, like very mellow nesquik, not what i expected,but okay. morgans muse isnt at all what its described as, it actually makes me nauseous,maybe its just me,but it tastes bad


Howdy
what did you vape it on?


----------



## bjorncoetsee (5/11/14)

ESH said:


> Howdy
> what did you vape it on?


Hi I vaped on a reo with atomic, 26g dual coils 0.5 with rayon


----------



## Necris (9/11/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Okay I've received my morgans muse and mothersmilk. Mothersmilk is very mild, not sweet at all, only get a tiny bit of Strawberry cream, like very mellow nesquik, not what i expected,but okay. morgans muse isnt at all what its described as, it actually makes me nauseous,maybe its just me,but it tastes bad


Same here, my morgans has been put into a cupboard in hopes it improves.
I get a taste of cloves...echhh
As its aging im getting more nutty dark notes, but still get cloves


----------

